# Adaptil diffuser or Pet Remedy diffuser?



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I really am in dire need of a plug in to try help calm down my 7 month old puppy whilst I am working through his separation anxiety. I just need it to try help him relax initially as I realise it isn't just complete problem solver but he is crying when I leave the room and it is stressing my partner out when he is left with a whining puppy because I am not there.  There is the adaptil diffuser which is obviously the more popular well known brand but there is a price to match. As I am rather poor at the moment I stumbled across another option called Pet Remedy which is a good deal cheaper. Has anyone used this? Is there much difference between the two? 

I'd very much appreciate the help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BeckyC said:


> I really am in dire need of a plug in to try help calm down my 7 month old puppy whilst I am working through his separation anxiety. I just need it to try help him relax initially as I realise it isn't just complete problem solver but he is crying when I leave the room and it is stressing my partner out when he is left with a whining puppy because I am not there.  There is the adaptil diffuser which is obviously the more popular well known brand but there is a price to match. As I am rather poor at the moment I stumbled across another option called Pet Remedy which is a good deal cheaper. Has anyone used this? Is there much difference between the two?
> 
> I'd very much appreciate the help.


Ive only ever used the Adaptil so cant say what the others are like, but the Adaptil I still use for times and stress and firework season, and they do seem to help these.

They are expensive at the vets and recently I brought on in pets at home when we had the spate of thunderstorms as I couldn't wait for the post, but they are much cheaper on line. I usually get mine from Pet Medicine, Vet Prescriptions & Pet Food Cheaper Than Your Vet
you might even find them cheaper still.

The one in pets at home I brought was £37 supposedly with a free spray When I looked on vet medic I could have brought the two and still had change. The Adaptil diffuser that lasts a month is £17.50 and then you can just buy the refills.

Post is free but if you pay the couple of quid extra then you can get them sent first class.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just looked up the difference, the pet remedy works by defusing essential oils that are calming, as mentioned I haven't used them so cant say, but I have heard of using aromatherapy on animals for calming so it could well have some merits as it does appear to work.

The Adaptil releases an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe her pups.

So they do work in different ways.

If you want to read more on adaptil if you haven't seen it before you make a choice.

Adaptil helps dogs and puppys learn settle travel and in kennels

Pet remedy - Effective relief for dog stress, cat stress and other pet stress. Perfect remedy for home alone syndrome and separation distress.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I've also had some success with the Adaptil helping to relax our little ball of neuroses (aka Lyssa). 

I think the spray might be a bit cheaper and you can just spray on the dog's bedding or whatever. We used to spray some onto a bandana for Lyssa and she would wear it when she was likely to get a bit stressed out.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I have used Bach's Rescue Remedy you just put the drops on the dogs tongue worked great for separation anxiety with a couple of mine You can get it online 
Bach Rescue Remedy | Bach Rescue Capsules, Bach Rescue Gum | Holland & Barrett


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link to the Vet Medic site! It certainly is a lot cheaper especially with the free P&P. I saw it in [email protected] and was shocked at how expensive it was. I think I would prefer the diffuser to the spray or collar as I'd worry of not knowing when the spray had worn off. With the Pet Remedy it says that it works on all mammals, but I have my indoor rabbits in the same room so I assume it would chill them out too?



shirleystarr said:


> I have used Bach's Rescue Remedy you just put the drops on the dogs tongue worked great for separation anxiety with a couple of mine You can get it online
> Bach Rescue Remedy | Bach Rescue Capsules, Bach Rescue Gum | Holland & Barrett


I was throwing about the idea of getting this or the Dorwest Herbs Valerian compound liquid. The Bach's Rescue Remedy has a pet one, should you use this or is the human variety fine to use on them?


----------

